

Ask HN: Florida institute of technology computer science - startupdude

I got admission in Florida institute of technology for masters in computer science, having hard time to decide. Is FIT decent university for computer science? My interest is on machine learning.
======
cperciva
They're not exactly a top-tier institution, but they look legit.

